# New Caimen build



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

2015 ECC Caimen 
Entire skiff is Cloud White

Gonna be my last boat for a while.  6 boats in 4 years.  Im done chasing.  The Ciamen is one sick boat.  

































Skiff will be the only center console/jump seat tiller skiff to date. 

I found a mint 50hr 2006 50HP fresh water motor I converted to tiller drive.  









leaving for Disney on the 2nd of May and picking up the skiff on the 6th.  Ready to fish it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Digging the bulkhead hatches. Massive clean and simple decks. Congrats on the skiff. Hope the build time flies by for you. 

I spy an EVO!!!


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful! I cant wait to see her on the water.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

"Gonna be my last boat for a while. 6 boats in 4 years. Im done chasing." This statement is pool worthy. I will take day 172 is when she will be for sale.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> "Gonna be my last boat for a while.  6 boats in 4 years.  Im done chasing."    This statement is pool worthy. I will take day 172 is when she will be for sale.


HAHAHA my wife, mom, dad, brother, immediate family , friends said the same thing.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Dem marsh REDS is in fo a BIG  soprize!!!!!!!!!!!! Dat sum pretty skiff YAT! AIYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! P.S. At least get it wet BEFORE you sell it. ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Gratz on a great skiff, I love mine.


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bay, PM sent


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet boat. What options are you going with? I'm on the list so just sitting and waiting... tick... tick... tick.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Basic deck layout, not even a cleat. just platform bolt and push pole clip
Center Console / jump seat
lavorsi lights
Tiller drive
power pole
tabs
18 gallon tank
Lowrance 7HDI
yamaha analog tach
Console will have a fitting for a 9ft umbrella. (Family days)


Basic skiff 

Very simple layout. after 6 boats I know what I need and want.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> "Gonna be my last boat for a while.  6 boats in 4 years.  Im done chasing."    This statement is pool worthy. I will take day 172 is when she will be for sale.


No kidding, this guy goes thru skiffs like Patrick "Deep Dish" Bertoletti goes thru chicken wings. I'm taking Day 252. 

Congrats, it's going to be a beauty.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks everyone.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Gonna be nice, brother. Congrats!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Top. Im burnt out on this boat building business. IM DONE!
hahaha


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice! And I love your choice of power. Hey can you list all of the boats you've had in the last 6 years?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Aluminum 16' Flat Skiff
IPB16
Skull Island 16
Ghennoe NMZ
Gheenoe Low Tide 25
East Cape Glide


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Is your console setup going to be similar to the teak SI skiff?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

yes. It will be ECCs first one.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait to fish on her! Going to be one skinny fishing machine. If you're really nice maybe I will let you pole me around on her.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Can't wait to fish on her! Going to be one skinny fishing machine. If you're really nice maybe I will let you pole me around on her.   ;D ;D ;D


you got it Mr Steve, and we will. 

glad yall made it home safe


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet!  Looking forward to see this one!   

A quick question if you don't mind...why the choice of that model Power Pole over say the signature series?  I don't know that much about them though I am thinking of getting one - you seem to think everything through so I assume there is a reason.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly I got this power pole for 1200 new.  Not really sure the difference in the pro2 and signature.  Weight is probably one difference.  Looks like color choice and weight


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you decide to switch what side the power pole was going to be mounted on or are those mounting holes for something else. I eventually want to put one on my skiff but will probably have to put it on the starboard side even though I don't want to. I sometimes pole my buddies waterman with it deployed half way so I can stop quicker. But the pole has got hung up on it a few times and about pushed me off the platform. I have two sections behind my rear hatches on my waterman that are filled with foam. I will have to cut a hole from inside the hatch and dig the foam out to thru bolt it. Then cover the hole with an access panel. I put a SS drain plug on the port side hatch so I can use it as a cooler or crustation well. I can't mount it on that side unless I mount it and then reglass the hole in, in fear the panel will leak and waterlog the foam.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Did you decide to switch what side the power pole was going to be mounted on or are those mounting holes for something else. I eventually want to put one on my skiff but will probably have to put it on the starboard side even though I don't want to. I sometimes pole my buddies waterman with it deployed half way so I can stop quicker. But the pole has got hung up on it a few times and about pushed me off the platform. I have two sections behind my rear hatches on my waterman that are filled with foam. I will have to cut a hole from inside the hatch and dig the foam out to thru bolt it. Then cover the hole with an access panel. I put a SS drain plug on the port side hatch so I can use it as a cooler or crustation well. I can't mount it on that side unless I mount it and then reglass the hole in, in fear the panel will leak and waterlog the foam.


On my brothers Caimen he used the wedge to tilt the PP closer to the platform. This eliminates hitting it with the push pole. 


On my Caimen we adjusted the platform to be closer to the PP, this will help eliminate hitting the top of the pp while poling. 

Maybe have someone look at where you want to mount it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice ride Bay! I remember when Kevin worked at a lil fly shop over this way back in the day. Now he's kickin some butt with EC!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, Bay - that will work!  Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice ride looks like a great simple build. It should be the best out of the 6. Let me know when your in town maybe we can fish.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Nice ride looks like a great simple build. It should be the best out of the 6. Let me know when your in town maybe we can fish.


Thanks Grove.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> thanks everyone.


Are the decks that large on all the caimens? Looks awesomely large

Boat looks great Yat!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

yea man, they are. Thanks GZ1


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I haven't been this jealous in quite some time...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm seeing some fall Hopedale reds in your future!!! Very nice, look forward to seeig the finished product.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

18 gallon tank 










completely flush/removable troll motor










cut down console


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Capped


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good

Can you tell me or post a picture of your removable TM. I have a quick release that leaves a square plate on the deck


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Permit,  the quick release puck is removable also.  I will pole 80% of the time.   I wanted it completely removable


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Permit,  the quick release puck is removable also.  I will pole 80% of the time.   I wanted it completely removable



Through bolted or hidden nuts/studded?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

There is a SS steel plate infused in the cap. Just SS screws hold the puck down.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> There is a SS steel plate infused in the cap.   Just SS screws hold the puck down.


Awesome. Its the little things


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

trying to be as simple as possible. Simplicity


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Cap bonded 

things are moving along fast now


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

this thing is going to be sweet! I want to see it in person when you get her.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> this thing is going to be sweet! I want to see it in person when you get her.


Hey tide. I have a spot in Mississippi to fish. east of Biloxi. We need to fish soon. Its a serious spot for reds on flats.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any new pictures? It's been like 2.5 hours since the last ones


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Any new pictures? It's been like 2.5 hours since the last ones


more coming today!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Console in


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

cap trimmed


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a tiller boat?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

yes


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice ! Sick boat!!! Any reason they left the steering wheel spot on the console


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

the tach will go there. We were going to remove it but decided the tach can be seen better at the angle while sitting. 

the grab bar will wrap around the tach


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> the tach will go there. We were going to remove it but decided the tach can be seen better at the angle while sitting.
> 
> the grab bar will wrap around the tach


Well played. 
Love how big the decks are on the Caimen.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Any reason other than cost, why wouldn't you just have steering in that large console? Seems to defeat the purpose of a wide open simple design. Neat looking boat, love custom boats, we all have different needs in a skiff.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Fair question. I am a tiller guy first. I wanted a cooler for fish, food water and a place for seating. A spot for my 7'' GPS The console also gives me storage. 

If I went with the grab bar and cooler, it would have taken up the same amount of room with less options. 90% of the time is spent on the front deck and poling platform. I will run 60 miles in the Biloxi Marsh. The console gives me the most versatility. 

this Caimen with grab bar and cooler takes up about the same room. Console gives me way more options


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Really nice skiff if it were mine I would have them put in a semi big storage box center with a petition in it the rear part being for bat.and wiring.Put the grab bar in yourself back it with min 5/8 starboard so it would be really solid bolt alum angle to it for gps .Or maybe they offer a small console with with grab bar like the ones at Ankona boats have you want the grab bar really rock solid unlike many I have seen .Even with tabs these small skiffs are hard to balance you would also catch more spray on the side .Rod storage much easier when steering from the center as well as walking around to bow yes you would lose some space in the center of hull but who needs it there anyway .For me I would go center any day especially with tiller remember you will be twisting to steer on center would give more comfort on your back where you could change positions more good luck.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I like your choice better than putting a coffin box with a grab bar on the back as others have done in the past. Although for running sixty miles I would rather have hydraulic steering and a binnacle on the console to support the ability of my guest to sit next to me on the rear bench. (Riding in the jump seat sucks.)

I would make sure the cut-out for the tach is compatible with going to steering, and leave room for a binnacle so when you sell it sooner than you think the future owner has that option.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Diggin the idea for the tach. ECC never stops amazing me with their custom touches. With 6 skiffs in 4 years, I'm sure you have what you need and more importantly what you don't need down to a science. It's amazing how fast ECC pushes these skiffs out once the skiff is popped from the mold. Im sure the 12-16 week wait seems like an eternity. Anyways the skiff is looking amazing. Cant wait to see the final product!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, running 60 miles holding a tiller makes me want to reach for a bottle of Aleve.

Looks like a cool set up….best of luck!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks guys.  setting the trim tab on the motor correctly makes a huge difference on how the motor tracks. 

60 miles is not a big deal. 

20 mile run to fishing area thru the marsh. 45 minute run
15 miles of running around over 6-7 hours of fishing 
20 mile run back.  45 minute run 

over a whole day its really not as bad as it sounds. 

60 would be the most running I would do.  if there is no need to run around while out there 60 turns into 45-50


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

We ran about 60 miles last week in Florida bay and it's awesome to have small power, we only used 10.5 gallons. We were running at wot most of the day and loaded heavy, the conditions were near perfect. You should get awesome mileage with that set up.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Man, running 60 miles holding a tiller makes me want to reach for a bottle of Aleve.
> 
> Looks like a cool set up….best of luck!



I do the same. Tiller is the way to go in the marsh. Have to be able to stand to see over the grass. Get a big enough tiller extension to be able to stand up on the back platform.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I run an East Cape Caimen with a 50 2 stroke yami and have zero issues on long hauls. The boat is just comfortable to run.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I run an East Cape Caimen with a 50 2 stroke yami and have zero issues on long hauls. The boat is just comfortable to run.


can you post pictures of your caimen?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

BayStYat, give me a day or two to remember my photo bucket password. I've been meaning to do a review for a while now. I haven't change much on the skiff. It's about as simple as it can be. Here is the link to the pictures when I bought it. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1385337963


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> BayStYat, give me a day or two to remember my photo bucket password. I've been meaning to do a review for a while now. I haven't change much on the skiff. It's about as simple as it can be. Here is the link to the pictures when I bought it. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1385337963


I remember that skiff.  I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE that Caimen.  I always did.  I was having my Skull Island built when this boat was for sale.  That is the definition of a pure fishing skiff. 

what prop do you have? what speeds are you seeing? I have a PT SCB13


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Rub rail










Ramlin


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

rub rail aluminum or stainless?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Went with aluminum.  The aluminum is a solid piece.   The SS is not solid,  it could possibly dent if hit hard enough. ( Per Adam at ECC)  Plus the aluminum will match all the other metal on the skiff.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Skiffs looking amazing. Your a smart man for planning your vacation the week before the pic up! Going to make the last few days go by a lot faster. I know the last 3 days before I picked mine up seemed like an eternity. Actually told a little fib so I could pick her up a few days earlier. The seller wasn't to happy but he let it happen. (He was on vacation in Sanibel Island with the skiff. Was planning on meeting the guy on his way home to Atlanta but I had to have it then. lol Also didn't want to have someone snake me on it either.) Anyways I have a few questions for you.

1) Does ECC not push Aluminum trailers that hard? Seems like all the new HB come with Aluminum while ECC come with galvanized 99% of the time. Personally I love my galvanized but If I had the money I guess I would have an Aluminum. My trailer is going on 15 years old and barley has a spec of rust. I always dry launch unless in fresh water. Always spray it off super well or dunk it in the local lake when coming home. It literally has a few spot of surface rust on the rear cross member and on the back arms that the side bunks are mounted too. But I truelly dry launch it. I see a lot of people that say they dry launch but in my opinion their not. I literally just get the tires wet. The rims are at least 2-3" from the water. I also hand crank it on when loading to keep from dinging the nose of the skiff. I also had a guy tell me the galvanized trailers pull better too. He was probably justifying the fact he couldn't afford the aluminum.;D ;D ;D

2)Have you had a skiff with the SS rub rail before? They look super nice but was wondering how durable they were, and if they ding easily? 

3) Whats the metal piece on the deck in the last picture? Almost looks like a hub?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Guess you kinda answered my rub rail question. Sorry about that I type super slow.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a skiff with a SS rubrail and I never had an issue. Yea we are taking my son to Disney for 3 days. We made the same trip in August 2014 when I picked up the ECC Glide.

The aluminium trailer is an option. A VERY expensive option. Not worth the money to me.

The metal fitting is the fuel fitting waiting to be installed.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I had a Ramlin Galvanized for my Gordon 16 Waterman and now have a Ramlin Aluminum under my HB 18 Waterman and must say the galvanized Ramlin is a fantastic trailer and may weigh less than the over built aluminum I beam model.. Both pull like a breeze..

My 18 Waterman came with the aluminum trailer, but I wouldn't pay the extra $$ if it was on my dime..

I put $80ea. aluminum wheels on my old galvy Ramlin and it looked sweet..

I should be getting a mint used Ramlin galvy delivered to me in the next 3 weeks or so, for a possible new skiff project.. If, for some reason, I decide to bag the skiff project, I'll be selling a mint Ramlin soon..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a set of new aluminum rims at the house waiting to put on the trailer.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Disney? You're gonna be in my hood....you gotta put in at the lagoon on pickup day for an hour...

And I agree with snook- the only reason I have an stainless alum ramlin on my HB is because it came with one, if i was buying new I would probably have a galvanized.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Disney? You're gonna be in my hood....you gotta put in at the lagoon on pickup day for an hour...
> 
> And I agree with snook- the only reason I have an stainless alum ramlin on my HB is because it came with one, if i was buying new I would probably have a galvanized.


Matt

As long as we can pole to the spots. My motor will be at home!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

great taste, that will be a very 'fishy' boat


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What's that round thing in the top of the console? A shot glass holder.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So cant wait to see the new ride come mid June!! Keep posting up the build pics buddy.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> What's that round thing in the top of the console? A shot glass holder.


Mike, 

That is an umbrella fitting.  There is also a fitting in the floor of the console where the end of the umbrella will sit in, making it stable. We spend allot of time not fishing on the boat. I did it for my wife and lil boy.  I have a 9' umbrella for it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> So cant wait to see the new ride come mid June!! Keep posting up the build pics buddy.


leaving in the morning!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Your a good man Baystyat, as you know, you got to have that family time!! If I may ask were did you get the umbrella holder and umbrella. Been looking for something like that for my Pathfinder! 


> > What's that round thing in the top of the console? A shot glass holder.
> 
> 
> Mike,
> ...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Your a good man Baystyat, as you know, you got to have that family time!! If I may ask were did you get the umbrella holder and umbrella. Been looking for something like that for my Pathfinder!
> 
> 
> > > What's that round thing in the top of the console? A shot glass holder.
> ...


Bone 

the fitting is a thru hull fitting on the top of the console. The one in the console was custom made at ECC. The umbrella I got of Amazon.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

just ordered two of those umbrella/cup holders. 

the company is called mate series, and it looks just like the ones i bought called the elite screwless..will be posting a review when theyre in

your boat looks tight!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/Cast-Thru-Hulls-Threaded/70005-2

this is the one we used


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, boy,  is this thing gonna be sweet!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bay, it's lookin sweeeet!

I use to have an umbrella and did the same thing with the center console of my Aquasport 222. That's how we fished Boca Grande Pass and the Everglades when the sun was baking all day long.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the umbrella holder, but what about water getting in you console?

Boat looks great!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I have a plug for the fitting. No water will get in console


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You will have to post up some pis of the umbrella all set up
That's a really cool idea for the family days on the boat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely. On days when my wife and son are with me, it will make it so nice to escape the sun.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Disney? You're gonna be in my hood....you gotta put in at the lagoon on pickup day for an hour...
> >
> > And I agree with snook- the only reason I have an stainless alum ramlin on my HB is because it came with one, if i was buying new I would probably have a galvanized.
> 
> ...


Yes, you could do that


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Picking up tomorrow


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Fresh!  Bay, hope you post more pics, I like this!  Congrats, and enjoy! 

And I know you said you are keeping this one, but put me top of the list if ...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So if you're driving and I am sitting on the jump seat where is your bro going to sit.... ;D


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

now thats a jump seat


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

I know they are doing the Caimen with Glide style hatches now. I assume that's optional? And you chose the traditional lay out?


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Alright, Bay... Let's see her.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

> I know they are doing the Caimen with Glide style hatches now. I assume that's optional? And you chose the traditional lay out?



It's cheaper to go with the bulkhead hatches and, at least in my mind, there's less chance of water intrusion. Can't go wrong either way. Both are nice.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome skiff!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats..looking forward to pics of the skiff with the motor hung


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

water pics coming


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Dayumm that is sexy. Congrats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

put your push pole on there and go slim that beauty [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)




----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet build! Like what you did with the switches and the stern light.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Badass, bro. Sponson skiffs are just awesome.
Any plans for a jackplate? Shaft looks pretty long.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice. I think eastcape is the best skiff builder out there right now for many reasons.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So nice looking. Damn I wish I was in the Bay cause I would just trot on over to that driveway and drool all over that skiff.

[smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man…that's a good looking' family: You, Your Boy, Your Wife, Your New Skiff…..Kevin - not so much. 

Congrats.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea Kevin is lookin a lil old n grubby!   ;D

Yea man, nice ride!!  and as Net 30 says, looks like a good addition to that family of yours!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

This is Bayou living on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Amazing skiff. Congrats. Just curious, why'd you go with the elite vs. the hds? Contemplating a future purchase. Thanks.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Show us "da" FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful rig !!!


----------



## wryt01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats! Amazing skiff and amazing water shots. Looks like your skiff has a cousin in the background. Quick question, any worries about the tonic water staining the gel coat? I've seen numerous boats with what looks like permanent staining. I only ask because I'll soon be in the market for a new skiff, and am drawn to the lighter hull colors. Again congrats.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome skiff Bay! 
I tell ya, I've been looking at that area for retirement, its beautiful! 
Canal front houses with bay/gulf access for less than 200k. Thats a smokin deal compared to the equivalent down here. I'm trying to get the little woman talked into it. She's a few more years from retirement though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Awesome skiff Bay!
> I tell ya, I've been looking at that area for retirement, its beautiful!
> Canal front houses with bay/gulf access for less than 200k. Thats a smokin deal compared to the equivalent down here. I'm trying to get the little woman talked into it. She's a few more years from retirement though.


Housing sucks. No fish. Too many boats. Nothing to see here. Move along. ;D


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> Congrats! Amazing skiff and amazing water shots. Looks like your skiff has a cousin in the background. Quick question, any worries about the tonic water staining the gel coat? I've seen numerous boats with what looks like permanent staining. I only ask because I'll soon be in the market for a new skiff, and am drawn to the lighter hull colors. Again congrats.


My home waters of the St. Johns River and NE Florida ICW are rather tanic most of the year. 
In my experience, if you keep a good polish and coat of wax on your hull, there won't be any staining. Unless, of course, you store your boat in the water.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > Awesome skiff Bay!
> > I tell ya, I've been looking at that area for retirement, its beautiful!
> > Canal front houses with bay/gulf access for less than 200k. Thats a smokin deal compared to the equivalent down here. I'm trying to get the little woman talked into it. She's a few more years from retirement though.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I would want to keep it secret to


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> > > Awesome skiff Bay!
> > > I tell ya, I've been looking at that area for retirement, its beautiful!
> > > Canal front houses with bay/gulf access for less than 200k. Thats a smokin deal compared to the equivalent down here. I'm trying to get the little woman talked into it. She's a few more years from retirement though.
> >
> ...


I don't know how big of a secret it is. I read an article in a major magazine a while back and the MS Gulf Coast was ranked top 5 places to retire based on beauty, culture, recreation, low cost of living, and retiree friendly tax structure. There are also builders now who can make a house damn near hurricane proof. Sounds just about perfect.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 


PT448, I haven't forgotten about the glasses. I will ship them this week


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Congrats! Amazing skiff and amazing water shots. Looks like your skiff has a cousin in the background. Quick question, any worries about the tonic water staining the gel coat? I've seen numerous boats with what looks like permanent staining. I only ask because I'll soon be in the market for a new skiff, and am drawn to the lighter hull colors. Again congrats.


Thanks buddy. I haven't had any issues with the water staining my hull. I wax regularly and store it inside my bedroom!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Caimen's


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> PT448, I haven't forgotten about the glasses.  I will ship them this week


No worries, thanks again.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

whats the deal with strapping the powerpole together? seen that a few times, is it really necessary?>


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> whats the deal with strapping the powerpole together? seen that a few times, is it really necessary?>


Well if the pump ever fails while doing 70 on the interstate, I dont want it to be ripped off the transom. Cheap insurance


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, if ever hydraulic pressure is lost while in the upright position, the PP will cease to be in the upright position.
And as Bay said, ya don't usually want to anchor on the interstate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

My buddies dad was talking to his mechanic a few months back and he said he's had more than a few people come in with broken tips. I guess the remote system they use is the same one as some garage door systems. Forget to turn your battery selector switch off and someone happens to hit their garage door opener as your driving by and goodbye tip. My buddie/ his son uses one when he is driving to the ramp with bait already in his boat. So he can use the aerator and not worry about that happening.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Your skiff looks sweet, bro!


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, the console turned out awesome.

I'll be honest, while I kept it to myself, when you mentioned a center console for a tiller boat I thought that was going to turn out bad and or ugly.

Proved me very wrong.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Your skiff looks sweet, bro!


Top, thanks man. Really appreciate it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Wow, the console turned out awesome.
> 
> I'll be honest, while I kept it to myself, when you mentioned a center console for a tiller boat I thought that was going to turn out bad and or ugly.
> 
> Proved me very wrong.


Ced, thanks. many people were unsure when I first mentioned it. The all metal grab bar with cooler takes up the same amount of room with a lot less versatility.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Family photos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That little guy looks like he is having fun. This will be some lasting memories for him. I have 4 grandsons I and teaching skinny water fishing


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you launch in the Pass and cross to the Marsh? If so curious how it does making the open run?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> That little guy looks like he is having fun. This will be some lasting memories for him. I have 4 grandsons I and teaching skinny water fishing


yes sir. thank you perm


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Do you launch in the Pass and cross to the Marsh?  If so curious how it does making the open run?


not in the Caimen, we make that run regularly in the Vantage


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I miss making that run, one of my favorite places in the world! I suspect the Idahoan will be running the spiffy bay boat on that crossing now.

Don't catch all the fish with the sweet Caimen, my folks live in D'head so I'll be coming up soon!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I miss making that run, one of my favorite places in the world!  I suspect the Idahoan will be running the spiffy bay boat on that crossing now.
> 
> Don't catch all the fish with the sweet Caimen, my folks live in D'head so I'll be coming up soon!


yea that bay boat is sick!

look me up when you get here. I am in Diamondhead also. I have a few secrets in Mississippi.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bay,
How is the performance with that 50 Yamaha on your new boat? Looks nice. I used to fish in Cutoff Lake for reds when grass was growing in the lake. Now just Delacroix.
Good luck...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Bay,
> How is the performance with that 50 Yamaha on your new boat? Looks nice. I used to fish in Cutoff Lake for reds when grass was growing in the lake. Now just Delacroix.
> Good luck...


Hoog,

I was having a load issue on the low end, I was getting 33 mph. The skiff is at Sydney's for a carb re haul. Sydney's (The Boat House) is the Yamaha king in Mississippi.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Sydney's? Do tell. I'm due for my 300 hr service and not happy with the last place I used. And your missing out if don't cross in that thing. I've even convinced Steve it's safe in a tiny boat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Sydney's?  Do tell.  I'm due for my 300 hr service and not happy with the last place I used.  And your missing out if don't cross in that thing. I've even convinced Steve it's safe in a tiny boat.


Defiantly on a calm summer day. The wind has been real bad. 

Look up The Boat House, Sydney is a master Yamaha mech. Go talk to him. He is the only person I would trust with my motor. 

The Boat House
7415 Lee Rd, Bay St Louis, MS 39520
(228) 467-5910


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

hah I recognize that bayou! Keep going upstream, and you'll hit our place. 

I've made the crossing in my skiff a few times, and it's not too bad. However, I've never felt comfortable even after making it to the marsh. With each gust that would blow, I'd feel the itch to head home, nervous about the ride through open water.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Sydney's?  Do tell.  I'm due for my 300 hr service and not happy with the last place I used.  And your missing out if don't cross in that thing. I've even convinced Steve it's safe in a tiny boat.


Hey no problem crossing in dem little boats. The last time we went was a bit bumpy but certainly safe and stayed dry. You just have to pick your days.  

But when you are there those little boats sure fish skinnier than my boats.   Not that I have trouble finding plenty of fishes. 

Seriously its fun to have buddies with boats and share rides! Be back soon!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bay,
Reason I am interested in your build is my Spear Glades X skiff will be having an engine makeover with a 50 s/s tiller Yamaha. Seems that your skiff should weigh about the same as mine @ unloaded +/-375#? Your thoughts, as I don't want to be too stern heavy vs the 25. Yours handles satisfactorily? Thanks in advance.    :


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

The Caimen loves the 50 Yamaha 2 stroke. The Caimen is a sponson skiff which helps with weight, even though the 50 is light weight. When i told Adam at ecc i had a 50 2stroke, he said it was the best match up for the Caimen. His exact words were " Thats the motor to have".


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I also had a motor question. I was wondering how much work it is to run a larger tiller motor for long periods? I've run Jon boats and gheenoes most of my life but never anything above a 15. I also was wondering what age you started taking your son out. I recently had my first son and I can't wait. I know I'm a while out. He's 3 weeks old. Oh and the boat and family look great man. Congrats. Hope this isn't derailing too bad


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I also had a motor question. I was wondering how much work it is to run a larger tiller motor for long periods? I've run Jon boats and gheenoes most of my life but never anything above a 15. I also was wondering what age you started taking your son out.  I recently had my first son and I can't wait. I know I'm a while out. He's 3 weeks old. Oh and the boat and family look great man. Congrats. Hope this isn't derailing too bad


no derail at all. When you set the tiller up correctly its really pretty easy. Some will say I its not. For me Its all about using the tabs and trim. The higher you trim the less torque steer you have. The Caimen runs fast tabbed all the way down and using the trim to set the bow. 

As for your son, take him as soon as you feel comfortable. Small easy trips to start. I let my son run around all the boats I owned since he could crawl. All he wants to do is play in the boat in the garage. All his toys end up in the skiff.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks brudda


----------



## sh006177 (Jan 24, 2010)

BayStYat, you have a Pm, Thank you.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Two fingers is all it should take to keep the tiller straight, not much more to make turns at speed. Most people assume it takes a lot of effort.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Two fingers is all it should take to keep the tiller straight, not much more to make turns at speed. Most people assume it takes a lot of effort.


I love the response turn time with a tiller. Its instant.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It's like a manual tranny and dual clutch on a car. It makes driving fun and makes you feel connected to the boat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

absolutely.

I drive a few miles a month for my job, Mississippi and Alabama territory. I love the change in the skiff.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that's one sick skiff man.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

> I also was wondering what age you started taking your son out.  I recently had my first son and I can't wait. I know I'm a while out. He's 3 weeks old. Oh and the boat and family look great man. Congrats. Hope this isn't derailing too bad


Peaceriverpirate (    nice snook and poonie fishin there)  

True story.....    My son was born on my birthday.  So I had this idea (and was all ready for it) to take him out of the hospital about 3 hrs after he was born and put one of those lil kid fishing rods in his hand and go out back to the retention pond out back of the hospital and hold him and his little hand on the reel handle (he has already had a strong grip) and help him wind in one of those little bass and get a picture while doing it.  Of course my ex-wife (   ;D ex....) wouldn't hear of it and the nurses wouldn't have it!   ;D  I didn't put up a fight about it but I thought it'd be cool and funny to do so (and getting a vid of it) and it probably woulda been a record of the youngest person to ever catch a fish!   ;D

After some time getting him use to going under in the pool while holding his breath (as an extra precaution), I felt he was ready to take out with me (with the ex) out in the boat (of course with a good lifejacket).  He was 1 1/2yrs old and caught several of those hard head saltwater catfish while I was holding him.  THAT was good times!    :

He's 10 now (and I now have a new improved wife!   ;D) and he begs to go out fishing with me!  You can't hardly say "no" to that!  Reminds me of me and my dad!  Good times, good memories!   :


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice build man! The Caimen is in my top5 list


----------



## ccolding (Feb 4, 2010)

What are the seating arrangements when running? I'm thinking about a layout like this for my wife and I along with our young daughter.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My wife and son sit in the jump seat. 

When I'm with my brother he either sits in the jump seat or next to me


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok but what about when its three guys?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Ok but what about when its three guys?


Hahaha easy! Just pile your a$$ in


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

3 guys including you? 2 in the back and 1 on the console seat. 4 altogether? Pull a skier. lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> 3 guys including you? 2 in the back and 1 on the console seat. 4 altogether? Pull a skier. lol


Got that right. The Caimen is one of my favorite skiffs but she aint a four person boat.....shoot I don't even want to take four in my Vantage. ;D


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

"The" Mississippi Gulf Coast


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought a big fat flats boat so my 4 grandsons could go with me. No problemo. Put the 2 big boys on the front platform one left handed the other right and the 2 little boys near the console with live bait. They love it


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> "The" Mississippi Gulf Coast


Dead sexy Bay!


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, quit posting this beast before you make me buy one.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ha! For real. Cause he actually made me buy one!


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> Ha! For real. Cause he actually made me buy one!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

> > Ha! For real. Cause he actually made me buy one!
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


They should start the hull this week. Don't worry...the thread is coming!


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> They should start the hull this week. Don't worry...the thread is coming!


Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > Ha! For real. Cause he actually made me buy one!
> >
> >
> > Pics or it didn't happen.
> ...


What is the layout?


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

> > > > Ha! For real. Cause he actually made me buy one!
> > >
> > >
> > > Pics or it didn't happen.
> ...


85% sure I am going with an offset console, 60hp suzuki 4-stroke. It will have all the hatches. Kevin told me they just modified the mold for the base Caimen, so they no longer have to cut and drop the hatches in by hand. He also mentioned a few "new surprises" but I'm not sure yet what those are.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoot you just could wait a couple of months and Mr Skiff trader would sell you his....LOL. I am just hoping he hangs on to it long enough that I get a ride or two in it. 

J/K buddy!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Shoot you just could wait a couple of months and Mr Skiff trader would sell you his....LOL. I am just hoping he hangs on to it long enough that I get a ride or two in it.
> 
> J/K buddy!


I got $50 he makes it six months.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> > Shoot you just could wait a couple of months and Mr Skiff trader would sell you his....LOL. I am just hoping he hangs on to it long enough that I get a ride or two in it.
> >
> > J/K buddy!
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Just saw the ECC video. I can't believe no one has commented on how cute your little one is. You and Kevin are in for a bunch of fun.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Bayou living.....


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Where's the grill at, Yat ??? Beautiful skiff sir.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

That what I'm talkin about, chillin in the backcountry. Love it!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very cool !


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

awesome man....wish I could have 2 boats!


----------

